# Camp out Herf during spring/summer in MI!?



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Just an idea for now and we'll see how much interest it gets. But would anyone be down for a weekend camping trip/mega herf somewhere!? If we can get it on a lake or something we could do the whole fishing,swimming,camp fire, grilling cook out maybe get some backyard football or frisby or even volleyball going. Hell if we get enough people even run a few small tournys for some sort of prize? maybe each team throws in 10-20sticks winner takes all? Just an idea and a hopeful dream that i think should come true!

EDIT::: i forgot it would obviously be in spring or summer or obvious reasons...

1more edit: i have a really close friend who owns a "resort" i believe there are 5 cabins that each have 2 bedrooms living room kitchen bathroom and such. RIGHT on the beach of lake michigan maybe 4-5hr drive north of ann arbor (4hrsish from detroit). It's a really nice little place with a half court bball lots of room on the beach along with fire pits and such if enough people are interested i could talk to them and see if we could rent the whole place out for a weekend. And if theres not enough room the whole high way is covered in motels and other camping places for like 20miles up and down that road.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

nobody? shucks


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

how far away is this from Toronto?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

r-ice said:


> how far away is this from Toronto?


8hrs roughly


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> nobody? shucks


patience....post it and they will see


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Would it be in the Tawas area?

An idea thats been tossed around the shop is a trip to Mackinac Island.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> 8hrs roughly


8 hours.. we'll unless more ppl from the Toronto area is interested 
If it was closer I'd say hell yah.. I love camping. I actually use hammocks instead of tents..=]:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I may be down for this, it just depends when (because of work schedule). West Branch area or anywhere near there is cool with me too. There are a ton of camping places up there, along with canoeing along the rifle river/au sable. 

As long as it's a free or really cheap campsite, I'm in (gas will be expensive enough!)


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Just a thought, but has anyone ever been to The Pinery in Ontario? It's right on Lake Huron, it' rather inexpensive, they have 9 beaches (the place is huge), and it's 2 miles from Grand Bend (a nice little tourist town on the beach).

What's best is according to Mapquest, the Pinery is 172 miles from Toronto, and 100 miles from Detroit.

Here's the park's website:
http://www.pinerypark.on.ca/

Here's a map to the park:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/pinery...ddress:/m::12:43.24786:-81.821807:0::/io:0:/e

I've been there numerous times. My family used to do an annual camping trip there with 6 or 7 other families. It's my favorite campgroup, and it seems like the perfect location for all involved. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lake Michigan is not North of Ann Arbor, nice try though :r


Would be interested if it were in late June / early July.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

357 said:


> Just a thought, but has anyone ever been to The Pinery in Ontario? It's right on Lake Huron, it' rather inexpensive, they have 9 beaches (the place is huge), and it's 2 miles from Grand Bend (a nice little tourist town on the beach).
> 
> What's best is according to Mapquest, the Pinery is 172 miles from Toronto, and 100 miles from Detroit.
> 
> ...


definately good, actually i was looking for the address for this place. I was planing on going to this park this year.. =]


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Another thing I forgot to mention about The Pinery is the unbelievable sunsets. Since Lake Huron is to the west, every night you can watch the sun fade into the water. They have large sand dunes that separate the beach from the rest of the park (over 1000 campsites). You walk across a boardwalk to get to the beach. At at least one beach, they have a large deck area atop the dunes so you can sit back, relax, listen to the waves, enjoy a cigar, and watch the sun set on the water.

Here's the deck at dusk...

Here's the beach at dusk...









And the beach during the day...


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice, im going for sure.. is there a day anyone prefers...


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

that place looks awesome. That would be a good location or at least i would think so. I'm assuming weekends would be best for the majority of everyone so many plan on meeting up friday night/saturday morning over there till sunday or how ever long you can stay? lol


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

Man this sounds great. I love camping already, So hell kicking back camping with a HERF involved. Man this would be a great dream to bring to real life. :chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I should be able to make it over the weekend. Keep me posted on the dates.

PS: Come here and tell the rest of the fellas about it. Bring pics if you have some http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151083 :tu


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I will try and print some info and bring it along to the "Mini-Herf" at the Outlet.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Grand Bend is a nice little party at night, with what some claim is the best beach in Canada. Once a date is set I'll chack my schedule.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I will book one site for 6 people.. thats usually the site max... i will set a couple dates and ask for input.. you will probably have about 5 days to figure out .. reason why is people are already booking sites..i've alreayd got a couple sites booked for the summer... im a little busy today and tomorrow so i'll have some dates and sites chcked out..and post it up


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Great idea! The weekends of 6/28, 7/12 and 7/19 would be best for me. I'd probably come up on a Thursday..................:z 
Things to consider with a camp HERF are 1: it's nice to have the sites by a Pavillion in case it rains and to make it convenient for everyone to be able to sit and share together. 2: have some there early to stake claim to Pavillion. 3: electric in pavillion 4: proximity to restrooms. 5: rules on alcoholic beverages.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

There isn't a pavillion so to speak. There is a store in the center of the camground area. That has a covered area with picnic tables. *It's best if we can get sites within walking distance of both the store and the beach with the lookout deck (one of the more rocky beaches).* I don't remember that section name, but if you look at the site map it's pretty obvious. You have to drive or ride a bike to the sandy beaches no matter which campsites you stay at.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## MichMike (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like a great idea, I'd be interested, depending on timing.:tu


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

BTTT. Just want to keep this in mind. I think this would be a great Herf trip.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

I might be in for this


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whoops i forgot i was supposed to check the dates.. i'll get some dates up soon.. lol give me a couple days.. =]


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

We need to get some dates together and plan this out. How does the 3rd weekend in June sound (20-22)? Maybe 4th weekend in July (25-27)?

Let's hear some thoughts on those two weekends.

Mike


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

June 20-22 is good for me. End of July is out for me, blackout period at work.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i was thinking june 14-15 weekend??


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Might be interested if July, June way too busy with twins graduating this year.

Chas


----------

